# Steven Wright



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2019)

I love this guy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 4, 2019)

The series starts here:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 4, 2019)

He’s awesome!!! Love this comedian, too!!!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------

